# Allergic reaction to ???



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Gracie has been having her first full-blown allergic reaction to SOMETHING the past few days. 

She woke up with massively swollen ears (both sides) on Saturday morning. We took her to the vet & they gave her a shot of Benadryl & advised a thorough bath. By the end of the day she was looking infinitely better...but woke up Sunday covered in bumps.

She again improved during the day, but woke up itching overnight and this morning her sweet face is all bumpy & swollen. 

We changed her food 10 days ago. Has anyone ever had a delayed allergic reaction to a new food? We also have a new quilt on the bed (but again over a week old). The seasons are changing and the town has been spraying for mosquitoes like crazy. During her run on Friday we went to our usual place but took an unusual route and she did stop mid-hike to lick & paw at herself as if something were bothering her.

Just sooooooo many variables. :-(


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We were instructed by our veterinary dermatologist that an allergic reaction to food can take up to 12 days to appear.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow tall grass and mosquito repellent sprayed by the town, but who knows?

They stopped spraying over here and I noticed no more bites than when they were spraying. But it is colder sooner over here up north.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Victoria - Not sure where you live, but is it possible she got into some fire ants?? Kiya got in a pile of them last week and the reaction Gracie is having looks similar to what we had.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

SteelCityDozer, VERY useful data point. I am going to put her back on Orijen 6-fish immediately to remove that as a variable.

Datacan, yeah...I'm not a fan of spraying. But we had EEE confirmed locally just as the kids were going back to school, and everyone went haywire. I always figure the woods are a better bet than the playing fields!

Organic thoughts, hope Yoffi feels better!

Carolina Blue, poor Kiya! I was going to reply that we don't have fire ants in Massachusetts, but a Google shows that I am wrong. Still, my gut is that if she got but by something on Friday, that this would be clearing up by now? Hmmm....

Off to find a bag of our old food...


----------

